# Latest car / van hijacking scam



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Have just received an e-mail informing me of how the latest vehicle hijacking scam is operated, you may find it of interest, DON'T LET IT HAPPEN TO YOU

Be aware of a new car-jacking scheme. You walk across the car park,
unlock your car and get inside, lock the doors, start the engine and
select reverse. You look into the rear-view mirror to back out of your
parking space and notice a piece of paper stuck to the middle of the
rear window. So, you shift back into park or neutral, unlock the doors
and get out to remove the paper (or whatever it is) that is obstructing
your view.

When you reach the back of your car the car-jackers appear out of
nowhere, jump into your car and take off. Your engine was running and
you would have left your handbag or briefcase in the car.

APART FROM STEALING ANYTHING OF VALUE, THEY MIGHT FIND YOUR ADDRESS AND
THEY ALREADY HAVE YOUR KEYS!
Remember, if you see your rear view blocked like this just drive away
and remove the paper later ! It is stuck to your window!

THIS SCAM IS HAPPENING IN LONDON RIGHT NOW AND WILL SURELY SPREAD TO OTHER AREAS 
Be thankful that you read this email.and forward it to
friends and family especially to women!
JUST BE AWARE AND TAKE CARE. IT MIGHT SOON ARRIVE IN YOUR AREA.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian,

So many of these things around at the moment, there is no evidence to verify this, although it would be wise take all precautions when in car parks etc, so it could be said that you have highlighted a potential danger by bringing this up.

Look here

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/c/carjackers.htm

Also here

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_carjacking.htm

And no, for anyone that is thinking it, I'm not George in disguise.....I miss him though...George are you out there?

MHS...Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps George left because he missed you MHS or you left because you missed George. But I think we only have to get George back and we should be at full strength although Raine has been a bit thin on the ground and so has Chuggaluggs.

p.s. Gerald looks better now. Almost a full ticket.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Good post brisey
Scary isnt it???? We all need to be more alert towards the *****oles that are allowed to roam our streets, food for thought indeed.

Welcome back Rob...... Missed ya matey.
Terrific donuts by the way :wink: :wink: Many thanks :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

pusser,,,gerald is never going to be a full ticket, not with all the popping up he does.

Keith, thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed the donuts, and thanks for the welcome back. 

Briseys post, as I said highlights the dangers, but I have seen these emails around before and if you check the links I have put up, you will see they are probably false, just some sick individual scaremongering sending out the emails to people.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If I leave a vehicle parked anywhere I always do a quick walk around to check everything is OK.

You have to be on your toes these days.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Perhaps George left because he missed you MHS or you left because you missed George. But I think we only have to get George back and we should be at full strength although Raine has been a bit thin on the ground and so has Chuggaluggs.
> 
> p.s. Gerald looks better now. Almost a full ticket.


Pusser,

If you want to see GT in action have a look at http://tinyurl.com/894f9 he's just warming up 

Don


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

"you want to see GT in action have a look at http://tinyurl.com/894f9 he's just warming up "

Just had a look. Far better presentation of a Home page and much easier to navigate.

nobby


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O Well i know i've lost weight, but i'm not thin on the ground, well i don't think i am , and if idon't think i am then surely i'm not- cos if i am then i, oops lost it somewhere!


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don, he's certainly calmed down a lot lately don't you think :?: :?: :lol: :lol:


----------

